# Help goats got into layer pellets



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Our 5 girls ate the chicken feed there was about 2 coffee cans full in the feeder and I don't know who got what..... What should I do


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I had this experience where my doe actually got th runs from it, I gave her milk of magnesia just once and she cleared right up...I understand they love it but its not good for them, just watch them and see if it goofs up there system, I'm sure some one else will chime in and give better advice  hope they will be just fine!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could put out baking soda. I would just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I did put out some soda they seem fine how long should I keep close eye? Do I need to check through out the night? 

Btw this is when I got a clue about the feed

Darn goat wearin chicken feeder like a necklace


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:

I would think you will know in 24 hours. I would check them late like 11 or 12 and then go to bed. You could always get up early and check again.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok thanx...., totally my fault I left the barn door open then opened the chicken coop so the chickys could for forage ..... Grrrr


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Two of the girls are bred hopefully is that more of a problem ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, really shouldn't be.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't panic too much ... I've never heard of it killing anyone (expect in such a large quantity that any grain would have done it).

Read the ingredients on your chicken feed ... most of them are the same as fed to goats, sometimes some fish or other protein meal but that shouldn't hurt as a once off accident.

The thing with chook food is its got other stuff in it as well specially for chickens ... read the label, check for medications, hormones, yolk colorants etc that are not standard issue, although they aren't always named precisely ... if you have a reaction it'll be to those, or possibly some minerals etc in weird proportions.

Agree with Karen ... if you have a reaction I'd expect to see it with 24 hours ... just check them before you go to bed and again first thing in the morning.

If you're like me the late night check will be of greater value in assuring your night's sleep than for the goats' sake ...


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the pregnancy too much ... very unlikely to be a problem.

Don't stress to much about it ... just keep an eye on them they'll be fine.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got to ask ... that goat with the feeder necklace ... do you suppose that that's likely to be the one who ate most if not all of it? 

As I see its a hopper type feeder ... there's not much room for 5 goats down that chute! Is she by chance the ranking female?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is indeed top girl and worried she got most of it .... But the bottom of the feeder comes of easy so It could have just been a free for all ... It was maybe 1/3 full ......


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I really appreciate your input you both have eased my mind some ...


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok now I have a bloated girl ......gave her some dish soap in water no change and now she had diarrhea


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I cannot get her to burp


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know what to do please any suggestiond


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only just logged back on ... thought I should check here

Ok she got it all I'm picking. This is more likely a reaction to excess grain than the chicken feed nature of the grain.

For bloat:

Baking soda ... 2Tbsp in 1 cup vegetable oil and drench.

This should bring it down smartly ... may be repeated in a few hours if it seems to be needed.

I would expect the diarhea to clear up itself once the bloat is down, but if you can get something like granular bentonite (2tsp), activated charcoal(2Tbsp), ordinary charcoal, or even dolomite, and give her some of that (just mix in water and drench) that should help her gut as well as soaking up any toxins. BUT ... deal with the bloat first.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh gosh I see its 2 in the morning over there ... Ok now I'm concerned, I'm hoping you had some success before you went to bed ... or get up really early to check her ... bloats pretty nasty if you can't get onto it fast.

Please, how is she now? How bad is it ... is she really tight and pained or just badly uncomfortable and gassy?

Unfortunately chances are I'll be in bed before you get back up! I'll be checking here first thing in the morning hoping for some good news on your girl.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok I'm off to bed ... its 12:00 here ... I'll check back here first thing to see how Rosie's doing. Please say she's ok ...

In the meantime get some oil, hopefully with soda if you have it, into her and also try and massage that belly into action ... although she may not like that much if its painful so go easy.

The aim, bluntly put, is to get gas leaving from either or both ends ... if it doesn't seem to help call the vet ... in fact maybe you already have ... that would be a plus ... if all else fails he can releive it surgically. (people do it themselves but I don't think I could do it personally)

But thats unusual ... the vast majority of cases will resolve with drenching of soda and oil.


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

How is she doing? I concur with the baking soda and oil. I had this happen several years ago, lost one and saved one. Another thing, no grain for a couple of days. When this happened to me, my vet suggested no grain until the scours cleared, wait 24 hours, then introduce grain back slowly.

Good luck. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is not doing well I have been up with her all night we have walked and I rubbed and cannot get oil into her ... And little gas out. She is shivering a bit and and grunting and groaning ..... Has very faint rumin sounds ..... Will try more oil in a bit


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Got 60 cc of oil down her .... She is still miserable about 15 of rub produced no burps .....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a vet you can take her to? If you are inexperienced with goats, it might help. The vet can hopefully teach you some things.

I would also get some C&D antitoxin into her.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well she is doing better her rumin is making more noise and she is burping and pooping and seems to be moving around I will get the anti toxin today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Glad she is doing better. If you can't get the antitoxin, you can use MOM.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

Glad there is improvement, good work.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh thank god she's improved!

Keep walking her and rubbing, and give her some more oil whenever you can. Although it may just all come now she's burping, it didn't get a lot and another syringe would be sure of the job ... but now the pressure is released she should be able to clear it easier.

The antitoxin is to avoid the risk of enterotoxemia developing ... hope you can get it its a very real risk.

I can't get it here, but I always carry my bentonite and slippery elm and that has done just as well time and again.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok on way to get it thanx so much!!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh she must be doing better then!

Lets know how she is when you get back ...


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay how do I dose the antitoxin


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I have also decided I need a recliner in the barn


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does the bottle say?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

It says 5 ml sq for prevention
10 ml for treatment


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

sq is Sub cutaneous ... that is an injection under the skin.

Secure her so she can't jump around. Select a convenient area on the flat of the shoulder ... give it a good swab with alcohol or similar to be sure you're not introducing bacteria. 

Pinch and kind of pull at the loose skin there to make a 'tent' and enable you to easily insert the needle into the loose space between skin and muscle. Give the injection, withdraw needle and give the area a good rub to disperse medication ... heres hoping they gave you a needle/syringe along with the C&D? Or that you have some at home?

I'd be going for the 10ml myself, but thats just me and I don't really know there, hopefully someone else will know better. My theory would be although she (hopefully) doesn't actually have entero, its still an acute case with some pretty bad potential and best to hit it with a real punch and be sure.

If you don't have alcohol or something to disinfect that area with, it can be done without but its definitely not the recommended thing as it can get a nasty abscess later. Usually they don't have a problem though.

How is Rosie now?


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

And yes you're right ... you need a recliner in the barn ... do you and Rosie a favour and take one out!

If she's on the up and not in terrible need of constant supervision and cuddles try and get some sleep in it ...


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is much better rumen noisy burping fartin poopin drinking and a bit of a nibble and tummy much smaller I gave her 30 cc more of oil and soda with the c&d Gonna give probios this evening .... 
She is out browsing with herd ( sorta) while I am having daughter clean barn it is a mess!
On the up side I can see her through slider while I lay on couch for a bit
Poor thing looks horrible anyway we are fighting ringworm she has bald dots all over her face. .... Pitiful


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

No cuddles for Rosie she hates being touched
But likes to be talked to ....


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you ..thank you... Thank you to all who have helped! Merry Christmas to everyone. So glad to have found this site!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh thats great! She should be fine now ... sounds like shes past (passed?) it.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gosh I know ringworm too well ... yuk ... not sure what the normal vet recommendation is, but I've always had success with shampooing the area every day (although its a face thats tricky!) and applying to each spot a few drops of T tree oil, covered with straight neem oil ... clears up in about a week, although you should see improvement sooner. The hair will grow back as soon as its dealt with, although you may still see scabs for a while afterwards as the skin heals.

I've heard of people washing with copper sulphate but never liked the idea I reckon it would sting terribly .. particularly around the face. Just don't like it ... I'm sure it would work a treat but I'd hate to do that to an animal.


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

SO glad she is doing better. :wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better. And yes do the 10cc.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

For the future, concerning treatment of ring worm:

If you have black walnut trees around you, pick up some of the green walnuts (with the husks on) next year when they drop. Brush them off and fill a jar with them. Pour organic olive or almond oil over them, cover with a coffee filter and rubber band. Let them sit for 6 to 8 weeks, then strain out the oil. Throw the nuts away. Store the oil in a jar with a regular lid on it. This oil is excellent for ring worm or other fungal issues. Works on animals and humans.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes the black walnut has a very good repute on ringworm ... haven't tried it myself. They also use an infusion (strong tea) of the hulls to wash the area.

I'm making a tincture of it right now myself for worming. It'll be a new ingredient in my normal recipe and I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so going to try that with the walnut ... I do in fact have a black walnut tree!!!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Barnes19 said:


> Yes the black walnut has a very good repute on ringworm ... haven't tried it myself. They also use an infusion (strong tea) of the hulls to wash the area.
> 
> I'm making a tincture of it right now myself for worming. It'll be a new ingredient in my normal recipe and I can't wait to see the results.


I've heard that it's great for parasites and worms, though we've never had to use it for that. I'm tincturing some, too. If you are using it for your goats, are you tincturing in ACV, or the normal alcohol?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I am happy to announce a very normal Rosie .... Looks great and very happy!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

That is awesome news.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Darlaj said:


> I am happy to announce a very normal Rosie .... Looks great and very happy!


Hey thats great news! I was just coming up to ask how she's doing ... glad to hear shes back to normal:grin: Congratulations on handling your first (hopefully only) bloat!:hi5:


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> If you are using it for your goats, are you tincturing in ACV, or the normal alcohol?


Both!

Alcohols best, but I didn't want to get my goats sozzled ... although I gather you don't use a lot of tincture, but plain alcohol is pretty strong in the mouth too and I don't want to upset them ... so I used 50/50 mix alcohol and Cider vinegar.

Bit nontraditional but it seems to be working ... its steeping out nicely.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I might add that on a quick taste (before adding walnut) its not very strong alcohol, and thats coming from someone who doesn't drink ... so I don't think they'll object too much.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Barnes19 said:


> Both!
> 
> Alcohols best, but I didn't want to get my goats sozzled ... although I gather you don't use a lot of tincture, but plain alcohol is pretty strong in the mouth too and I don't want to upset them ... so I used 50/50 mix alcohol and Cider vinegar.
> 
> Bit nontraditional but it seems to be working ... its steeping out nicely.


Great! Let me know how it turns out when it's done, if you think of it. Are you going for 6 to 8 weeks? Good idea to do half and half with the ACV and the alcohol. Are you using vodka or grain?

We always dilute the tincture with water when it's administered, and the normal dosage is quite small, like 1/2 a dropper full or so, depending on several factors. I"m sure you already have information on that. 

I might add that on a quick taste (before adding walnut) its not very strong alcohol, and thats coming from someone who doesn't drink ... so I don't think they'll object too much.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Barnes19 said:


> I might add that on a quick taste (before adding walnut) its not very strong alcohol, and thats coming from someone who doesn't drink ... so I don't think they'll object too much.


Awesome!


----------

